# Idea for compact Closet Grow......



## Iron Lotus (Aug 7, 2008)

I feel special, This is Topic #666 in this section.

Workin on a compact, Light weight solution to my current situation.. Just did a couple sketches to get a main idea. Im moving to a 2br 2bath place and gettin outta the 1br 1 bath within the month before my son is born. I also have a daughter thats a year old this saturday... Anyway....

Material, I can use the big signs you see strapped to gas station poles.... The material is light but kinda strong, The backside of them is white, But I will probly paint them anyway since its plastic, Its like plastic with long ridges between a front and back layer so its really light, but still easy to cut and work with and strong enough to hold the bulbs in the way I have them. I have a few of them that are like 3x4 ft. 

My current plants are doing like manure. I dunno why but they are. I think its a combo of the MG organic soil, and 1 light per plant that is screwing them up. The soil seems to burn them or soemthing every time I water and it kills them recovering... They are like little retarded plants now. So Im going to do a new grow with more light, and different soil.

Heres the bottom line.......
*A.* _*23x28 inch Peice of the sign*_
*B.* _*Slim wooden frame around the edge, and a peice down the middle*_
_*     for stability, and for the rings to be screwed into, so I can adjust*_
_*     the angle and height its hanging at.*_
*C.* _*30 CFL lights. 5x6 row count. 1600 lumens each,*_
_*     Soft white, 100 watt equals.*_

Just an idea I had, Think it can work. It will be light weight, i can move it easily... adjust height... and have alot more light going on. Maybe 30 lights is overkill though, Just need anough for 4-6 plants no bigger than 3 feet. I plan on Supercropping and keeping them short/bushy ... &quot;hopefully&quot;.

Anway thought id see what some people thought about it as a compact closet grow. Will have a fan going all the time too.

edit: Im thinking maybe 18 of the same spec CFL's may be good enough.
30 seems like it may be over-doing.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 7, 2008)

what size do you plan for this box to be? i have a similar setup and flower 6 plants at a time but supercroppin is a must. actualy i do lst and supercroppin together. any way my box is 2x2x4, everything inside is flat white. i run a single fan 24/7 blowing thru small holes in the side os the box. i also run 17 42watt cfls. my temps stay low with just the one fan.  im very happy with the results i get. hope this helps


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 7, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what size do you plan for this box to be? i have a similar setup and flower 6 plants at a time but supercroppin is a must. actualy i do lst and supercroppin together. any way my box is 2x2x4, everything inside is flat white. i run a single fan 24/7 blowing thru small holes in the side os the box. i also run 17 42watt cfls. my temps stay low with just the one fan. im very happy with the results i get. hope this helps


 
To comfortably fit in the closet it needs to be
*23 inches by 28 inches*. The sketch is of just the
top bulb holding device I wanna make.

Right now I only have 1 CFL on each plant (6) and they
sprout great and get 4 leaves then start acting weird.
Pointing upwards alot and every time I water it seems to
make them yellow and spot brown quickly. Thinking its MG 
organic soil thats helping them do this.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

bro, my space is only 15" cubed lol! Yours sounds great  You'd be surprised what was possible  Good luck with it


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 7, 2008)

the way your plannin on doing your lights is the same way i have mine. as for your plants can you check your ph? if so what is it? i could be wrong but i think even the mg organic soil has some nutes in it. im not sure what the npk is. if you still have the bag of soil take a look at it and let us know what it says. it might even have time released stuff in it. if so try to water less that will help.. if it has time released nutes everytime you water you release nutes. with mg soils its always good to let your soil go dry before watering again. i like to let mine start looking limp before i water again.. this is just how i do it. maybe others will chime in and give you a few more options. mg soil can be used but if you can afford better soil you might wanna get it. it takes a while to learn how to use mg. i hope this helps i have pictures on here some where of my flowerin box if that will help


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 7, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> the way your plannin on doing your lights is the same way i have mine. as for your plants can you check your ph? if so what is it? i could be wrong but i think even the mg organic soil has some nutes in it. im not sure what the npk is. if you still have the bag of soil take a look at it and let us know what it says. it might even have time released stuff in it. if so try to water less that will help.. if it has time released nutes everytime you water you release nutes. with mg soils its always good to let your soil go dry before watering again. i like to let mine start looking limp before i water again.. this is just how i do it. maybe others will chime in and give you a few more options. mg soil can be used but if you can afford better soil you might wanna get it. it takes a while to learn how to use mg. i hope this helps i have pictures on here some where of my flowerin box if that will help


 
I think I need a PH kit or something from wal mart to get me by, I keep forgetting about it. Ive been filling up a gallon jug with tap water and letting it sit in the same room as teh plants are in without
the lid on it.

The soil says... 0.10 - 0.05 - 0.05
I dunno what Im doing wrong. I wait until it dries out.
Like I stick my whole finger down in the dirt and if its dry
at the bottom I fill the resevoirs up in the pots and then
pour a little extra on the plant and let it get the dirt moist
around the plant. THey sprout up great and get nice first leaves
then they slowly seem to turn yellow and the new growth is
tattered looking. I know I probably need more than 1 cfl per plant.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 7, 2008)

I grow in MG organic and havent had a problem...

with regards to your lights, why dont you go with a small floodlights like a 70 watter, get two of them and be done with it... It will use electricity alot less than those CFL's and less heat and cost less... not to mention a better yield..I had 20 26 watt CFL's in a space like yours and the temps were a pain to control...unless its fed with AC or something...

Home Depot or lowes sells the little HPS floodlights...


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 7, 2008)

SLOwMO77 

The PH read out at around 6.8


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 7, 2008)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> To comfortably fit in the closet it needs to be
> *23 inches by 28 inches*. The sketch is of just the
> top bulb holding device I wanna make.
> 
> ...


yep..let the soil get kinda dry before re-watering but try to keep humidity around 65% also you need more than 1 light per plant...even to start


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 7, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I grow in MG organic and havent had a problem...
> 
> with regards to your lights, why dont you go with a small floodlights like a 70 watter, get two of them and be done with it... It will use electricity alot less than those CFL's and less heat and cost less... not to mention a better yield..I had 20 26 watt CFL's in a space like yours and the temps were a pain to control...unless its fed with AC or something...
> 
> Home Depot or lowes sells the little HPS floodlights...


the 70w HPS is a good option but it's not quite the right spectrum for vegging...look at my journal and read about my veg board..plenty of result pics


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 13, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> yep..let the soil get kinda dry before re-watering but try to keep humidity around 65% also you need more than 1 light per plant...even to start


 
Yeah man I want to try something like black gold soil and
add a little perlite. 

I have TWENTY TWO "100 watt equal" energy star CFL lights I
will be putting in the top peice of material, A couple inches apart.

Hopefully it wont fail like this one. They all stopped growing pretty much. The only one thats growing worth a damn is the one in the other type of MG potting soil. The mg organic soil and me arent getting along:fid: :fid:


----------

